
Hospitals know how to protect mothers. They just aren’t doing it. (USA Today) - jger15
https://www.usatoday.com/in-depth/news/investigations/deadly-deliveries/2018/07/26/maternal-mortality-rates-preeclampsia-postpartum-hemorrhage-safety/546889002
======
tmd83
I was just going to post this. I am trying to figure out what the issue is.
There's definitely seem to be negligence (to my eyes) but even then are US
mothers for some reason more risk (genetics, age, weight whatever) or the care
level is 3 times, 6 times worse than other developed countries? Doesn't make
sense for something so common.

